# Passwort Änderung Root Server



## DieterMayerDE (21. März 2004)

Hallo ich habe eine kurze Frage.

Wie kann ich bei meinen root Server das Passwort für den "root login" ändern?


grupß


gerald


----------



## JohannesR (21. März 2004)

Ich könnte ja jetzt schon wieder was sagen...


```
#passwd
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte ja jetzt schon wieder was sagen...


Johannes ... bitte, bitte! Sag es!  

@ DieterMayerDE: Naja, nebenbei: Linux Handbuch ! LESEN! Danke!
http://www.linux-ag.de/linux/LHB/


----------

